# “Call after you arrive” what do you guys do?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it’s a no-show/shuffle opportunity.

There’s certain rules for using the platform. I don’t like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

*"Call after you arrive" what do you guys do?*

Shuffle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Those pple are the ones that have a complexity problem imho. No one is that busy that they have to keep doing whatever it is they’re doing (and very little is that important) that they can’t be waiting for an Uber outside for a couple of minutes.

instead they want you to wait on them? And call them to let them know you’ve arrived like some black car service driver with a sign of their name at the gates?

nah.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Those pple are the ones that have a complexity problem imho. No one is that busy that they have to keep doing whatever it is they're doing (and very little is that important) that they can't be waiting for an Uber outside for a couple of minutes.
> 
> instead they want you to wait on them? And call them to let them know you've arrived like some black car service driver with a sign of their name at the gates?
> 
> nah.


That's all true, but sometimes it's a ride that spot by someone for someone else, or like today's ride it was a pick up at a car dealership. A lot of dealerships nowadays are including free car service when you have your car serviced. They use mostly Lyft


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That's all true, but sometimes it's a ride that spot by someone for someone else, or like today's ride it was a pick up at a car dealership. A lot of dealerships nowadays are including free car service when you have your car serviced. They use mostly Lyft


Nah, even if it's for someone else. They can wait outside.

I've had Uber's called for me and vice versa. Just depends on who has the coupon &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; so if I help bf get an Uber I would text him the info.

As for businesses using it, my company buys Uber credit for events eg. nutcracker, we give credits to clients so they can use it on their app and then they can use it to take to the event and to take back home. I get the same credit, and it's a code I enter in.

no excuses.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just call them when I arrive. No big deal.

Unless you have UberPro and can see that the cancel fee pays more than the ride, isn't it better to get the ride than the shuffle?

I have usually found that the call after arrive people come out quick when you call them.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I just call them when I arrive. No big deal.
> 
> Unless you have UberPro and can see that the cancel fee pays more than the ride, isn't it better to get the ride than the shuffle?
> 
> I have usually found that the call after arrive people come out quick when you call them.


I don't call but I do like Uber's "I have arrived" text so I will often send that when I arrive.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I call after I arrive.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't call but I do like Uber's "I have arrived" text so I will often send that when I arrive.


I send this text on every ride where the pax is not visible.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


I neither accept calls from nor make calls to pax.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

In general, I don't call. Depends on a few factors, of course: location, time of day etc.

For me it is a bit of double-edged sword situation, though. Since Uber doesn't provide the trip info, info an actual IC should have in the first place, I might be missing out on a good ride. Sometimes it might be better to just shuffle and collect since you would be better off.

At least w/Lyft when you hit the arrive button, you can see where the pax is going (at least that used to be the case), even without having any tier status, and you can then decide whether it makes sense to think about calling or not.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

IDGAF, I’ll call. I’m waiting anyway.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

This











Diamondraider said:


> I send this text on every ride where the pax is not visible.


When I'm driving Uber and I'm doing a stacked ride I'd like to use the "I'm on my way" button when I've dropped off the first passenger. That way the second passenger knows I'm enroute


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> This
> View attachment 498336
> 
> 
> ...


Well probably somebody elderly but would be nice if they'd track you on their phone.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Well probably somebody elderly but would be nice if they'd track you on their phone.


Yes I don't need somebody giving me homework.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I just call them when I arrive. No big deal.
> 
> Unless you have UberPro and can see that the cancel fee pays more than the ride, isn't it better to get the ride than the shuffle?
> 
> I have usually found that the call after arrive people come out quick when you call them.


I use the prefab text "i have arrived".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I only use the "I've arrived" message if it's a ride I actually really want to do. Like a good surge or near the end of a quest. If I *really *want to do the ride, I'll make more of an effort to find them. Otherwise I just park on the pin and wait. It's not my problem if they can't pay attention to their phone. Especially since Uber texts them when we're 2 minutes away.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I only use the "I've arrived" message if it's a ride I actually really want to do. Like a good surge or near the end of a quest. If I *really *want to do the ride, I'll make more of an effort to find them. Otherwise I just park on the pin and wait. It's not my problem if they can't pay attention to their phone. Especially since Uber texts them when we're 2 minutes away.


The text allows you to comply with the request while leaving the shuffle open if they dawdle...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Lyft only gives us two responses, ‘ok’ and ‘sounds good’ 

I remember my queued up ride texted me they were canceling because I was too far away, so I replied ‘sounds good’


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> The text allows you to comply with the request while leaving the shuffle open if they dawdle...


True. I was talking about in general. But in OP's case I wouldn't send the text, I would purposefully shuffle. Someone that sends a text like that will more than likely be some snobby ass entitled *****. No thank you!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


Duh.. you don't call..

I even had pax asking "why you didn't call?" ... I tell em I don't have phone capability, data only.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That's all true, but sometimes it's a ride that spot by someone for someone else, or like today's ride it was a pick up at a car dealership. A lot of dealerships nowadays are including free car service when you have your car serviced. They use mostly Lyft


I had a bunch of those car dealership riders on Uber.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Lyft only gives us two responses, 'ok' and 'sounds good'
> 
> I remember my queued up ride texted me they were canceling because I was too far away, so I replied 'sounds good'


Once you've sent any of the canned messages then you can hit the button that lets you write your own message. But you have to send a canned message first.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ignore or do the 'I have arrived' canned txt msg. No to voice call.......

edit: oh, sorry. There is one instance I'll call the pax. At 3 minutes of wait time I do the canned txt message. At 5 or close to 5 minutes I call and give them one more chance to hurry their arse out the door. If no contact or movement, I'm out of there. 

But, for sure, if a pax request I call, no way. Hate voice calls.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In bad weather I've complied with that request. I don't expect them to wait out in the rain for me and I certainly don't want their rain soaked clothing on my seats. 

Likewise the same treatment for women waiting for rides after dark.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> In bad weather I've complied with that request. I don't expect them to wait out in the rain for me and I certainly don't want their rain soaked clothing on my seats.
> 
> Likewise the same treatment for women waiting for rides after dark.


Those are good exceptions. But they can also see where we are on their phone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> But they can also see where we are on their phone.


I hadn't **** of those exceptions. Don't drive at night and it rarely rains here anymore. And still, wouldn't a txt still end up on the same device? pax is either paying attn, or not. and as you noted they can track us on the app and it is more or less accurate some/most of the time....
Just say no to voice calls. Now if I could only convince my WIFE of that, maybe she wouldn't call me so often. Everybody else gets it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What am i missing . You have to call to get your cancel fee anyways.
Get your lazy fingers on the phone . Call say this is your IDIOT driver that does not earn a living .
I am waiting at so and so door. Wait until the timer counts down. Move on.
Again i will call wait 4 minutes only not the 5. I will drive off out of sight . Wait the extra 30 or so seconds collect 3.75 or 5


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> You have to call to get your cancel fee anyways.


is that a Lyft thing?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> is that a Lyft thing?


Yes its a lyft thing . And lyft gives you 5 dollars for a cancel fee . And a 10 dollar fee if the ride was scheduled and canceled .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> In bad weather I've complied with that request. I don't expect them to wait out in the rain for me and I certainly don't want their rain soaked clothing on my seats.
> 
> Likewise the same treatment for women waiting for rides after dark.


I forget the rest of the world has rain and snow. Here it's rare &#128517; so when it is raining I'll be inside but as @ariel5466 said, I can see where you're at so when it's closer to the 1min mark that is when I'll be stepping outside to be under some awning (hopefully) and than into the car when it arrives. but really it's all within a span of minutes.

when it's dark I don't take uber alone.

Usually someone will drive or if we're both tipsy and no DD than I'll hop in an Uber with my friend or vice versa they will with me, and from there we drop each other off. Depending on who started the ride. That's when we actually update the location at the end but we always tell the driver when we first get in. To this day I still don't know how to add "stops" and if the driver has an issue (has not happened yet) we'll just get out and order another Uber once we arrive to the first person's place.

To me, I'm thankful there are drivers willing to give rides. I can do without, but it's convenient and so I'm willing to make things easy for the driver as I can, because they're also making things easy for me by providing the ride.

also previous bf doesn't drive... current does (heated seats ftw) but previous bf I was with for almost 2 yrs. that was an adjustment and a lot of Uber rides).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> To this day I still don't know how to add "stops


far right of the destination field is a ➕
When I first began driving it seems I got all the exceptions the very first week. First ride I had with multi stops I didn't even see it; if not for pax saying something I would have drove off. Even as pax I didn't know that option existed, so once home figured out how to do it.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> In bad weather I've complied with that request. I don't expect them to wait out in the rain for me and I certainly don't want their rain soaked clothing on my seats.
> 
> Likewise the same treatment for women waiting for rides after dark.


If I had a daughter, I wouldn't want her waiting in the dark for a ride.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Those are good exceptions. But they can also see where we are on their phone.


I was more thinking of that 2 minute lag time. A pax can get rain soaked or bad things can happen to a person standing alone in a not so safe area in 2 minutes.

Any more time than lag time, then no, they need to watch for the car to arrive.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

The bluetooth in my car is almost fun to use.. almost. So I see a quick call as an easy way to fish for any information I rarely might be curious about, or mainly as a bonus it’s just a chance to see if they have a certain attitude during certain hours. Dropping F bombs and whatever can be a sure giveaway. Where the F are yooou?? are my magic words for my quickest cancel. Doesn’t come up too often but a couple times a week maybe. Oh and if I can tell they deliberately dropped the call, though the problem is most pax assume you’re purely rushing them or questioning their abilities to adult. They won’t even let you speak before the excuses come flying out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Duh.. you don't call..
> 
> I even had pax asking *"why you didn't call?*" ... I tell em I don't have phone capability, data only.


When they ask me that I respond, "because I get paid whether you show up or not. If you don't want to get hit with a 'no show' fee, then pay attention to the app, 'cause it notifies you when I arrived."


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Those pple are the ones that have a complexity problem imho. No one is that busy that they have to keep doing whatever it is they're doing (and very little is that important) that they can't be waiting for an Uber outside for a couple of minutes.
> 
> instead they want you to wait on them? And call them to let them know you've arrived like some black car service driver with a sign of their name at the gates?
> 
> nah.


Yes, these people want YOU to be the one wasting time waiting, not them. It always pisses me off when I do a long pickup and they still make me wait.

I don't call. I send the "I arrived" message. That's it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> This
> View attachment 498336
> 
> 
> ...


They get notified multiple times when you're on the way, 2 minutes out, arrived and after two minutes.

No need to send a text/message. If they don't see the notification, they won't see the in app message.

I call lyft pax at 4:55.

I call lyft pax at 4:55.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I get paid by Lyft by just sending a text. I don't have to call to get the no show fee.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> I get paid by Lyft by just sending a text. I don't have to call to get the no show fee.


I thought we had to call?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> I thought we had to call?


We do. I have no idea what @UberHammer is talking about, unless something changed.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> We do. I have no idea what @UberHammer is talking about, unless something changed.


Maybe it's the "deaf or hard of hearing" setting that I have turned on that doesn't require me to call.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They get notified multiple times when you're on the way, 2 minutes out, arrived and after two minutes.
> 
> No need to send a text/message. If they don't see the notification, they won't see the in app message.
> 
> ...


Yeah I completely agree. They need to just do their part. It's not fair for them to ask for extra special privileges.

I called them 2Yeah I completely agree. They need to just do their part. It's not fair for them to ask for extra special privileges.

I called them 20 seconds before the Lyft timer times out. That's just the right amount of time for the call to get hooked up and for them to say "hello hello hello" as I'm no-show canceling.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> far right of the destination field is a ➕
> When I first began driving it seems I got all the exceptions the very first week. First ride I had with multi stops I didn't even see it; if not for pax saying something I would have drove off. Even as pax I didn't know that option existed, so once home figured out how to do it.


Duly noted!


Atom guy said:


> Yes, these people want YOU to be the one wasting time waiting, not them. It always pisses me off when I do a long pickup and they still make me wait.
> 
> I don't call. I send the "I arrived" message. That's it.


long pick up and you're still waiting? &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I get paid by Lyft by just sending a text. I don't have to call to get the no show fee.


I don't. Wish I did.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

the App does all this for you, just be outside stupid
send

the only call i do is ring and hang up to get my $5


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> I thought we had to call?





ariel5466 said:


> We do. I have no idea what @UberHammer is talking about, unless something changed.


Actually! I think I was such a good ant just prior to lockdown that Lyft briefly for a couple of weeks trusted me with this power. There's no telling what they base it on. I thought it was a glitch the first time I saw the cancel button reveal itself on its own. Then I realized, on a real technicality pax would never guess, they actually enable you to do this if they texted you first. Really the hipsters at Lyft should just grow up and give us the basic things you can do in Uber.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> *"Call after you arrive" what do you guys do?*
> 
> Shuffle.


I don't think you really do shuffle on this .... :biggrin:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Click call and hang up, proceed to cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> "Call after you arrive" what do you guys do?


*A:* Cancel or shuffle, as conditions warrant.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> True. I was talking about in general. But in OP's case I wouldn't send the text, I would purposefully shuffle. Someone that sends a text like that will more than likely be some snobby ass entitled @@@@@. No thank you!


 You are very true!!! Pax think they are so entitled to make up their own rules. Ungrateful scumbags!!
All pax should be watching their phone app as to where their driver is if the driver is currently on another trip, Uber lets next pax know. 
All pax should be at the curbside when their driver arrives. I will not call/text pax when I arrive. If pax calls me, I normally won't answer. All pax should be ready when they order their ride!! I will park where the p/u pin is set, wait until the timer runs out, and cancel. Pax knows they have 6 minutes ( a lot of pax plays games, especially at the last minute). I had a minimum trip order (2.37), waited my time, and cancelled. The pax comes running out yelling at me while I am driving off (I immediately turned off my app and got out of the area) I made 3.27 by cancelling 90 cents more than if I took the trip. 
Our time as drivers is very important, waiting on entitled scumbags playing games, we don't make $$.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

This thread is hilarious.

When it's about masks it's, "I'm compassionate. I wear it for others. I'm a great person"

When it's about communicating with a rider it's, "Paxhole this. Paxhole that. F them. I purposely shuffle"

Bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> When it's about masks it's, "I'm compassionate. I wear it for others. I'm a great person"
> 
> ...


That is a part of being a human. Human's demand is too wide and can be compared with million of universes. Please don't think too deep and be happy.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mehhhhhh..... I’ll only call if the ride isn't worth a cancel-no show.... really depends on my mood


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> Maybe it's the "deaf or hard of hearing" setting that I have turned on that doesn't require me to call.


Nice! I didn't think of that!



Wildgoose said:


> I don't think you really do shuffle on this .... :biggrin:


Really? You must've missed my shuffling stories last year!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> This
> View attachment 498336
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience here in PHX the word member indicates an insurance run so the pax does not usually have the app. I think they get an alert text from their provider. On GUBER the indicator its an ins run is the dispatcher will send bldg location an pax description. I take these runs typically but not always. Its really BS as we should get compensated more for these. I bet the insurance carrier is paying these POS companies good. Its all part of the rideshare game.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


If they ask that, I just hit the "I've arrived" button.

Probably different over there than it is here though.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> In my experience here in PHX the word member indicates an insurance run so the pax does not usually have the app. I think they get an alert text from their provider. On GUBER the indicator its an ins run is the dispatcher will send bldg location an pax description. I take these runs typically but not always. Its really BS as we should get compensated more for these. I bet the insurance carrier is paying these POS companies good. Its all part of the rideshare game.


Yes, I picked up on that too. And for me when I see that I'm getting one of these rides through an aggregator my level of interest drops greatly. The one good thing is you're pretty much guaranteed to get five stars.

But you can almost always forget about a tip. Sometimes I've had the passenger give me a cash tip but that's clearly the exception.

If it's a medical ride it's usually somebody in need of healthcare and possibly someone elderly. I don't mind helping those people out.

But if the ride is problematic in anyway, especially the pick up, I'm more than happy to cancel and no-show them.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Duly noted!
> 
> long pick up and you're still waiting? &#128557;&#128557;


Let's say I get a trip that 15 minutes to pick up and say 16 minutes for the trip. I'm going to make about $7 for the long distance pick up fee, plus maybe $10 for the trip. Even if the trip gets cancelled, I'm still going to make close to $10 for the cancel fee. So yeah, in the right circumstances, I'll take the long pick up trip. Just had one yesterday. Drove about 12 minutes to the pick up, waited the 5 minutes, then cancelled. Got $9 for 20 minutes of time.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s best instead of calling to actually go up and ring the doorbell or knock on the door. That way you are in a better position to ask them if they need help carrying something out to the car. Remember, you’re providing customer service!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Let's say I get a trip that 15 minutes to pick up and say 16 minutes for the trip. I'm going to make about $7 for the long distance pick up fee, plus maybe $10 for the trip. Even if the trip gets cancelled, I'm still going to make close to $10 for the cancel fee. So yeah, in the right circumstances, I'll take the long pick up trip. Just had one yesterday. Drove about 12 minutes to the pick up, waited the 5 minutes, then cancelled. Got $9 for 20 minutes of time.


Long pick up fee? Surely you must be talking about Uber.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Long pick up fee? Surely you must be talking about Uber.


Of course. I'd never take a long pick up from Lyft lol.



Seamus said:


> It's best instead of calling to actually go up and ring the doorbell or knock on the door. That way you are in a better position to ask them if they need help carrying something out to the car. Remember, you're providing customer service!


Pounding on the door while yelling gets them to move faster.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Of course. I'd never take a long pick up from Lyft lol.
> 
> 
> Pounding on the door while yelling gets them to move faster.


I did have a lady pax a few years back that I almost no-showed, but she came running out of her house at the last second with her luggage and demanded to know why I didn't knock on the door to let her know I was there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Text in app.. No more



Atom guy said:


> Of course. I'd never take a long pick up from Lyft lol.
> 
> 
> Pounding on the door while yelling gets them to move faster.


Bang bang on door....... 
Bang bang bang from inside house from gun.

Just sayin


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure. I'll call....you a dumb ass when the timer runs out & I collect that no-show fee.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I shuffle these trips.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> You are very true!!! Pax think they are so entitled to make up their own rules. Ungrateful scumbags!!
> All pax should be watching their phone app as to where their driver is if the driver is currently on another trip, Uber lets next pax know.
> All pax should be at the curbside when their driver arrives. I will not call/text pax when I arrive. If pax calls me, I normally won't answer. All pax should be ready when they order their ride!! I will park where the p/u pin is set, wait until the timer runs out, and cancel. Pax knows they have 6 minutes ( a lot of pax plays games, especially at the last minute). I had a minimum trip order (2.37), waited my time, and cancelled. The pax comes running out yelling at me while I am driving off (I immediately turned off my app and got out of the area) I made 3.27 by cancelling 90 cents more than if I took the trip.
> Our time as drivers is very important, waiting on entitled scumbags playing games, we don't make $$.


If this is your attitude towards passengers, you should really find another job. Expecting the general public to be courteous and polite and respectful of your time in a service job you are going to be disappointed like 20% of the time. Or several times per shift. Not everyone values your time.

I am amazed by the drivers who can't wait to "teach a passenger a lesson."


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> Not everyone values your time.


Of course they don't. But that's why there's nothing wrong with not valuing their time in return. You give respect, you get respect. You give disrespect, you get your ass shuffled.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Remember, you're providing customer service!


the sarcasm auto detect sensor just broke.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> Of course they don't. But that's why there's nothing wrong with not valuing their time in return. You give respect, you get respect. You give disrespect, you get your ass shuffled.


The irony is lost on you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Demon said:


> The irony is lost on you.


If they keep you waiting they showed they don't care about your time and disrespected you first. I see nothing wrong with giving them that treatment in return.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> If they keep you waiting they showed they don't care about your time and disrespected you first. I see nothing wrong with giving them that treatment in return.


But they didn't disrespect you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Demon said:


> But they didn't disrespect you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 498734


Some people will probably not only take it but take it and like it.

probably same pple that goes tip is included! &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Demon said:


> But they didn't disrespect you.


Yes, they did.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Some people will probably not only take it but take it and like it.


ahem. And some of 'us' have very high filters for this kind of thing. We don't get our knickers in a knot over every little thing. Really, it's Point A to Point B. Most times don't last all that long and if you feel your control 'slipping' you view the ETA to know when you can eject them at their destination. 
Path of least resistance is not create a mountain range out of a mole hill. 
Takes a special skill to make the easiest job ever, hard........ &#128526; &#128526;
&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

&#128513;&#128513;

but forreal (after messing with u bc the wows get under your skin supposedly)

for me money is great but I also have respect for myself. I ain't gonna wait for someone on hand and foot even if it's a few minutes unless they're willing to pay me $1mm per minute and then maybe we'll talk.

aint no one with self respect going to take that shit.

also if I were to early retire my idea of fun is not driving around waiting on Karen's.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> Yes, they did.


Again, they didn't. And if they did I would love to hear how.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

See Ariel's face palm post.

You are soon going to be what we call a 96% club member.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> (after messing with u bc the wows get under your skin supposedly)


I love WOWs. And there is one member who gives them to me like candy: I rea;;u like him when he does it....Maybe even love. Because there is a thin line (space) between Love and WOW. Just saying. Anyway.......

Really, mole hill does not equal mountain. There is no reason to make this job (well the one drivers do) harder. It's simple, drama attracts even more drama. It's about completing the job (well, the) drivers agreed to. that simple. 
Must work since I've never had a 'disrespecting pax' how about you? How many pax you have that were 'disrespectful' to you? How did you handle it?

I feel a WOW queuing up in the wings. I do love letting them fly. Confuses the confused.  &#129335;‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Must work since I've never had a 'disrespecting pax' how about you? How many pax you have that were 'disrespectful' to you? How did you handle it?


I kick them out (of store or office).

I had someone who was speaking perfect English but then when he got to me, because I wasn't white? Started with an accent. In perfect English I asked him politely to get out. He spluttered and then left.

same with raving lunatic that came in hot mad after talking to someone on the phone. I told him politely after listening to him yammer on about nothing for five minutes, that I understand he's pissed but I can't help him if all he wants me to do is stand there and listen to him cuss. It was not me that fked it up and so I graciously gave him five minutes to vent. Now he can tell me calmly what's wrong or get the fk out.

my colleague was laughing (since then I think he's liked me a lot more and always gets my tab) because I don't take that kind of shit.

I don't just talk about it, I do it.
ETA bc I ain't wasting more posts on this



SHalester said:


> but not a car & not a pax? huh. OK. So you feel it is ok to escalate when there is another path? Drama attracts drama. Little things, no need to make them bigger. Experience will teach you that, maybe.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; keep on.

customer service (And how to deal with customers that always think they're right) doesn't change much from venue to venue.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> See Ariel's face palm post.
> 
> You are soon going to be what we call a 96% club member.


I did and I rest my case, the irony is lost on her and you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Enjoy your next job then.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> Enjoy your next job then.


Lol. My next job is retirement.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I kick them out (of store or office).


but not a car & not a pax? huh. OK. So you feel it is ok to escalate when there is another path? Drama attracts drama. Little things, no need to make them bigger. Experience will teach you that, maybe.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I love WOWs. And there is one member who gives them to me like candy: I rea;;u like him when he does it....Maybe even love. Because there is a thin line (space) between Love and WOW. Just saying. Anyway.......
> 
> Really, mole hill does not equal mountain. There is no reason to make this job (well the one drivers do) harder. It's simple, drama attracts even more drama. It's about completing the job (well, the) drivers agreed to. that simple.
> Must work since I've never had a 'disrespecting pax' how about you? How many pax you have that were 'disrespectful' to you? How did you handle it?
> ...


Wow. Just Wow.



SHalester said:


> but not a car & not a pax? huh. OK. So you feel it is ok to escalate when there is another path? Drama attracts drama. Little things, no need to make them bigger. *Experience will teach you that,* maybe.


Unlikely.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd probably call after I arrived. If I remembered because many things go through my mind and if it's 10 minutes later I've forgotten irrelevant details. If I remember, I might call. Sometimes I forget I'm actually ubering so I'd have to remember that first. Then if I had texts or other messages I may read them and respond, or if my sudoku game notified me there's a game waiting I'd maybe check that, or if Trump has tweeted I will probably check that, or I might remember to call my mom.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


Maybe they are not consistant users of RS. Possibly on vacation and use to taxi in the past.

I can see some of my older relatives innocently requesting that not knowing exactly how the service works.

Thats when pax rating gives you an indication.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they are not consistant users of RS. Possibly on vacation and use to taxi in the past.
> 
> I can see some of my older relatives innocently requesting that not knowing exactly how the service works.
> 
> Thats when pax rating gives you an indication.


I understand what you're saying but also I would suspect that elderly people would be the last ones to think to text ahead of time.

More likely it's a ride made for somebody else. In the past I've noticed rights like this are for cleaning ladies or workers


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


Shuffle unless it's a premium ride.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

I usually turn on porn hub after I’ve arrived. Good time killer.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they are not consistant users of RS. Possibly on vacation and use to taxi in the past.
> 
> I can see some of my older relatives innocently requesting that not knowing exactly how the service works.
> 
> Thats when pax rating gives you an indication.


Anyone who texts through the app is familiar with the app.

These people who make requests like "call me when you arrive" are high maintenance people. I'll pick them up and 1 star them so I never get their requests in the future, just like I do to riders who I learn after I pick them up that they are high maintenance.

High maintenance people are also very likely to rate you poorly too.



Demon said:


> But they didn't disrespect you.


It's disrespectful to keep someone waiting. That's why people say "sorry to keep you waiting" after they do it to someone.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> In general, I don't call. Depends on a few factors, of course: location, time of day etc.
> 
> For me it is a bit of double-edged sword situation, though. Since Uber doesn't provide the trip info, info an actual IC should have in the first place, I might be missing out on a good ride. Sometimes it might be better to just shuffle and collect since you would be better off.
> 
> At least w/Lyft when you hit the arrive button, you can see where the pax is going (at least that used to be the case), even without having any tier status, and you can then decide whether it makes sense to think about calling or not.


On Lyft you are required to call if you want to collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> On Lyft you are required to call if you want to collect the cancellation fee.


Yup. One ring, hang up and collect.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I send this text on every ride where the pax is not visible.


I do this as well. And I add, "Please have a Face Covering"
But if they don't make it by 5min, I shuffle. $5 Education fees will apply to all PAX who cannot make it out before timer runs down. _(Exception: Destination Feature Rides, I might wait a bit longer, because they are going my way)_



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Once you've sent any of the canned messages then you can hit the button that lets you write your own message. But you have to send a canned message first.


This is accurate. If you click any of their defalut messages, you can then type specific messages. I use this all the time. You still have to call to collect your Shuffle-fee (which is almost always well under $5 due to their obnoxious change in policy for cancelling on LYFT.)



Taxi2Uber said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> When it's about masks it's, "I'm compassionate. I wear it for others. I'm a great person"
> 
> ...


I'll rise to this troll bait. 
I wear a mask to not infect and potentially spread disease around, and insist on passegers doing the same for public good.
The app is designed to constantly give pax updates about location and impending arrival of driver. If pax cannot meet the simply requirement of being in my car 5 minutes after I arrive (with a mask on their face), they have failed as a human being, and thus are issued a $5 education fee to make their next drivers life a bit better.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The app is designed to constantly give pax updates about location and impending arrival of driver. If pax cannot meet the simply requirement of being in my car 5 minutes after I arrive (with a mask on their face), they have failed as a human being, and thus are issued a $5 education fee to make their next drivers life a bit better.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'll rise to this troll bait.


Thanks "Moderator". LOL
(The Virtue Signalling is STRONG in this one.)


Kurt Halfyard said:


> I wear a mask to not infect and potentially spread disease around, and insist on passegers doing the same for public good.


Actually you demand others wear a mask for selfish reasons.
Putting the burden on others to protect you, you, you.
Sure, it's cool to say it's for the 'greater good' and it gives you the opportunity to call yourself a 'Hero'.
Look at me! I'm a great human being! I knew my mom was right. LOL


Kurt Halfyard said:


> The app is designed to constantly give pax updates about location and impending arrival of driver. If pax cannot meet the simply requirement of being in my car 5 minutes after I arrive (with a mask on their face), they have failed as a human being, and thus are issued a $5 education fee to make their next drivers life a bit better.


Way to pick one specific scenario to once again, make you appear superior to others.
(This is such a Canadian trait. SMH)
So you think the Uber app is correct 100% of the time, huh?
You can think of no other reason for a rider to contact you, other than it being negative?
You think a rider contacting you might be....a burden for you?
(Hmm..funny you think it's not a burden for mandating others to wear a mask for YOU. Oops, there I go again, thinking that the world doesn't revolve around you, you, you.)

I usually skip over your posts as I know what the theme is going to be...you, you, you.
Everything you demand from others is for one purpose, and that is to benefit you, you, you.
Like your other debunked demands for mandatory tipping, price gouging, hazard pay, etc.
Get over yourself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> (Hmm..funny you think it's not a burden for mandating others


for tone, balance and accuracy isn't it Uber mandating drivers and pax wear the masks? That's in all markets, yes? Hum.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy isn't it Uber mandating drivers and pax wear the masks? That's in all markets, yes? Hum.


I was speaking generally. Hum.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy isn't it Uber mandating drivers and pax wear the masks? That's in all markets, yes? Hum.


@Taxi2Uber sets tone for debate, is debated in that tone, throws hissy fit, sprinkles it with misinformation, cheap straw-man arguments and whataboutisms. Yay. Easy hint for me to disengage from the lost and floundering...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> throws hissy fit, sprinkles it with misinformation, cheap straw-man arguments and whataboutisms.


you just described nearly ever note in the politics forum. -o:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> @Taxi2Uber sets tone for debate, is debated in that tone, throws hissy fit, sprinkles it with misinformation, cheap straw-man arguments and whataboutisms. Yay. Easy hint for me to disengage from the lost and floundering...


Truth hurts don't it. I didn't expect you to like it. LOL
Oh no!! I didn't agree with you. So you throw every dismissive cliche at me. Such a child.
I think you forgot 1 or 2 cliches. LOL
And I didn't even need science to prove you wrong this time.

Continue with your narrow minded, one view narrative and cower in the corner like the rest of them.
Too bad as a mod you can't put me on ignore. LOL

And why are you trying to recruit by quoting SHalester to talk about me.
Talk to me directly like a man.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

Ignore and hope i can cancel as a no-show.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Truth hurts don't it. I didn't expect you to like it. Oh no!! I didn't agree with you. So you throw every dismissive cliche at me. Such a child. I think you forgot 1 or 2 cliches. And I didn't even need science to prove you wrong this time.
> 
> Continue with your narrow minded, one view narrative and cower in the corner like the rest of them. Too bad as a mod you can't put me on ignore.
> 
> ...


I cannot hear what you are saying over your rampant testosterone and bluster. I bet you have a firm handshake. You calling me a child is doing little for your argument. Carry on. We're done. Nothing was solved. Cheers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Riders usually ask you to place your vehicle (by phone and text) somewhere like the back of the house, in the alley, or the driveway, when they have a lot of crap they cannot carry. If that's your gig go for it.

"Uber Mover"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they failed to say the magic word I will almost always cancel because it's probably Karen again.

If they do say please I will call but only if I am in a very good mood and think it will be a decent trip.

I will usually cancel though because these are usually horrible trips with entitled people or else there is something weird about the trip such as it being third party or they are actually on the next block. It also means the rider will usually be taking their sweet time to come out to me.

I have no issue sending a text to say I arrived but a call is more annoying for the $4 I am usually getting paid. Having to call only adds to the frustration.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I cannot hear what you are saying


I *don't want to* hear what you are saying.
FIFY kid.










Kurt Halfyard said:


> We're done. Nothing was solved.


That's on you. 
As usual you ignore other point of views, so you'll never learn or grow up, as you continue to FORCE your views on others.
Life is more than you, you, you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I go back home for $70 cents a mile and get my black car for them. nothing is to good for them. mints and water too, GTFO...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> I go back home for $70 cents a mile and get my black car for them. nothing is to good for them. mints and water too, GTFO...


There have been times I seriously wanted to keep a red carpet in the trunk along with a suit coat for the entitled passengers. Then I would slip on the suit and roll out the red carpet and go along with it while acting like their personal butler in my Corolla. Just to see if they would get the hint and see how ridiculous it all was to expect such a level of service for what they were paying. It would probably make a great Youtube video to do this a few times for these people and film their reactions!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

6 years in. All platforms. 
It's funny I did so much crazy shit years ago.faked being lost with drunks yelling in car at 3am at 4.9x.
When pax said I hear you guys do great. The real answer they dont want to hear.
Yes we do. Uber pays my insurance, salary. I do about $3500 a 6 day week. But I must work hard at 9 hours a day ... GTFO.
IN TODAYS times it dont matter. I suck up as I want to to 10 more months in my van . We cannot win.
They are college grads with no common sense. Thier rides are $10 and they think we make $20


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

If it is a low rating rider and is in a bad area I contact after 6 minutes giving him or her 2 minutes to come out before it auto cancels. Other passengers I contact after 2 minutes


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 499111


 It's a bunny!


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


The last one I got it was 6 minutes away I went there I timed out cancelled . When I got a mile away got another request from him and promptly cancelled . The person is probably late for most appointments . I also cancel when a rider asks me to hurry . I am hoping they get batched out by their significant other&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;

.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

mellorock said:


> The last one I got it was 6 minutes away I went there I timed out cancelled . When I got a mile away got another request from him and promptly cancelled . The person is probably late for most appointments . I also cancel when a rider asks me to hurry . I am hoping they get batched out by their significant other&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> 
> .


*****ed or batched?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> @@@@@ed or batched?


Yeah don't know the how to spell it without violating a rule . Maybe I could say I hope she cuts him off ,from reliable puzzy


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Some of these responses show exactly why many people here can't or won't get a real job. Just make the call.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I have usually found that the call after arrive people come out quick when you call them.


I've found the opposite, the "be right there/down/ in a few", isn't really negotiable. Toes on curb when I get there, or I wait out the 2 minutes. @ 1:55, if no sign, I start driving away to find a spot to wait out the other 3 minutes. Then it's shuffle & I move on.

It's usually a few minutes after that, that I get the ping again, or the "Where are you?" Messages.

Sorry, I don't wait for YOU. If you're not out of work yet, going to the bathroom, forgot something upstairs, etc.....DO NOT CALL until you're 100% ready to go and are standing wherever needed for me to come by & pick you up.

It shows a lack of respect for the driver & often times, these are the folks who feel entitled & will complain about you the second they're given a chance to.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> It shows a lack of respect for the driver & often times, these are the folks who feel entitled & will complain about you the second they're given a chance to.


I like talking to people on the phone before pickup if I have an excuse to, because you can usually detect this based on how they talk to you on the phone. I shuffle accordingly.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I like talking to people on the phone before pickup if I have an excuse to, because you can usually detect this based on how they talk to you on the phone. I shuffle accordingly.


True. But if they're not even willing to be there @ the appropriate time, then why should I extend the courtesy of a phone call to them? No point.

Shuffle & move on.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


I don't have a hard set rule, I wing it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I get that note shortly after excepting a ride I figure it's a no-show/shuffle opportunity.
> 
> There's certain rules for using the platform. I don't like it that certain riders or people who book their ride want to make up their own special rules and hand them to us and demand we follow them.


Everyone, no exception, gets the "I've arrived" text after two minutes. And I am gone when the clock runs our.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Kinda the same, got an airport pickup... Immediately get a text asking me to pickup by national car rental, we are required to pick up in the rental car garage only.. so I texted that info and told him I'd be right there...

Dude immediately calls me, I answer and he starts giving me directions to where he is... WTF can you not read... I'm not getting a ticket for you idiot...I hung up on him...

So I pull up to the correct spot wait those 5 mins and get my cancel fee...and drive off....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I like talking to people on the phone before pickup if I have an excuse to, because you can usually detect this based on how they talk to you on the phone. I shuffle accordingly.


&#128578;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm late to the thread but will add my two cents. If a rider asks for a call when I arrive I'll be happy to call them through the app. I never call an outside number. Nine times out of ten it's a benign conversation. And if I want to cancel after the call I've got that option.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I like talking to people on the phone before pickup if I have an excuse to, because you can usually detect this based on how they talk to you on the phone. I shuffle accordingly.


Luckily I only had to read page one, seven and six to see my exact sentiment. I call almost every rider as I'm pulling up. It costs nothing, gives very good information about what's going to happen next, and in the event of an auto-shuffle situation, provides entertainment for the next 5 minutes while maintaining the safety of distance from the shufflee. This prevents violence, injury, and property damage.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to do phone calls on surge only - and that was to lock in the rider and prevent cancellation. 9/10 times they didn't cancel.

Or I'd call if I was sure it was a decent airport run. I'd also check my pax app for surge - if pax app was surging I had no qualms on cancel-no show without any calls.

Otherwise, pax better be ready to go on my XLmobile when I arrive at the pickup location.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Call them:thumbup: if you have to wait couple of extra minutes, wait extra minutes . you will not make 1 million dollars by accumulating cancel fees:laugh: Kylie Jenner will not be going out with any Uber drivers in the near future.:smiles:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mbd said:


> Call them:thumbup: if you have to wait couple of extra minutes, wait extra minutes . you will not make 1 million dollars by accumulating cancel fees:laugh: Kylie Jenner will not be going out with any Uber drivers in the near future.:smiles:


I agree with this. I don't know why so many drivers are eager to get cancel fees. My typical ride earns about $10. So I'd prefer to do the ride. Of course if things are really busy a cancel might be worth it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Anyone who texts through the app is familiar with the app.
> 
> These people who make requests like "call me when you arrive" are high maintenance people. I'll pick them up and 1 star them so I never get their requests in the future, just like I do to riders who I learn after I pick them up that they are high maintenance.
> 
> ...


So every time you pick up a pax you apologize for making them wait for you to arrive?


----------

